

Ask HN: Can we save the entire Gmail data offline? - kanungoparth

As most of you know by now, Gmail is down. Before today, I had never thought it could go down.
This has made me think that I should save all my Gmail data on my PC. Does Google offer that functionality? If not, what is the best way to do that ?
======
rodrigocoelho
You can use Google Takeout:
[https://www.google.com/settings/takeout](https://www.google.com/settings/takeout)

~~~
kanungoparth
That was easy. Thanks. :)

